# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijland (Alkmaar)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijland

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Mare, Huisartsen, Alkmaar

Adres: Wielingenweg 1-7, Alkmaar

Website: www.artsendemare.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijland*

----------

